# marketing your soaps



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

I was wondering how you all market your soap. Packaging, where to sell, etc.....

I am just now getting into soaps but we have a farmers market I would like to set up at, along with some flee markets. Any suggestions would be wonderful!!!!

Amber


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Standard packaging is usually shrink bans over a business card label. This is good for farmer's markets and out door shows that can be hard on your products. Paper cigar bands are pretty but it takes more care to keep them looking good.

Market by looking online or asking the chamber of commerce for craft shows and festivals in your area. Stop into local shops with a bar of soap, price list and business card. Remember to follow up. Often shop owners are too busy to hunt you down.

Good luck!
Christy


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks!! I just so happen to work part time at a floral and gift shop!! I didn't I think of that? Thanks!!

Amber


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I started out at a Farmers Market and did a few shows, gained some stores and regular based customers.. I still do a show or two a year, but not much else.. Most of my soap is sold from my home and wholesale.. now.. it sells itself for the most part.. 
I still use paperbands, but thinking of switching to shrink wrap.. real soon.. If you do, leave one end open for sniffing, or have an unwrapped sample of the same batch beside it for sniffing.. 
Barbara


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Barbara,
Where you do get your paperbands and shrinkwrap? I'm looking into labeling right now, and at what is out there. 
Thanks
Anita


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Not barbara, but when I made my bands I made my own template using publisher. now I use the Dan's bands shrink bands from MMS www.the-sage.com with a label about the size of a business card on the inside on one side, the other is clear so you can see the swirls. They do not work for martha mold bars however. You can get shrink tubes at uline or other bag suppliers.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We hit a few craft sales and it went from there--even the tattoo shop was interested--- he did research and found the goats milk soap had antibacterial properties, because you aren't supposed to use any chemicals or fragrances on a new tattoo, he recommends goats milk soap. We have it in a couple of drug stores, and regular customers. We are just getting things going again cause we didn't ahve enough milk-- now we are going strong again. We are using the cigar band wraps off the computer, it works for us here, but we may change that also. Carolyn


----------

